

Show HN: Gitori: A Gamified Progressive Metronome to practice music - udit99

http://www.gitori.com<p>As a guitarist I tend to find that there is plenty of 'learning' resources on the internet but what prevents me from being a better musician is the ability to practice consistently and effectively.
Gitori addresses that problem by using a gamified metronome.<p>Some of my pain-points that it addresses are:<p>1) Improving on the metronome. The most popular piece of advice I've gotten for improving technique as a musician is to use a metronome and start slowly, gradually increasing tempo. 
   I did this for many months and found the constant Metronome-tweaking to be annoying. I wanted an auto-pilot Metronome. Gitori is my attempt at an autopilot metronome.<p>2) I find practicing exercises/scales to be a bit boring. Especially taking the extra effort to practice everything in multiple keys<p>3) I lack the discipline to fix a minimum warmup period before trying to play faster. Having the whole practice workout laid out in front of me forces me to adhere.<p>4) My exercises and practice material are not organized in the same place. I have an ad-hoc collection of bookmarks/emails/books/CDs/PDFs  Gitori allows me to create my own exercises and put all of them in one place.<p>5) I would like to track my progress by looking at data. I wanna know how many minutes I practiced last week. Was I able to consistently practice 5 days a week last month? Can I play faster than I could a month ago?<p>Tech stack: Rails/MySql/Redis(points/levels/leaderboard)/HTML5 Web Audio/MIDI-Quicktime<p>P.S.: I'm a Ruby/Rails developer based in the SF Bay Area looking to change jobs. If you have an opening and can file H-1/H-4 and Green Cards, ping me at info AT gitori.com
======
reddyonrails
It is really interesting how HTML 5 web audio is evolving !

